

Ask HN: Is coding a passion or just work? - shire

I&#x27;m curious how many people on here code for a living as a passion and love doing it every single day or is bored of it but do it just for work to pay the bills and support the ones they love?
======
dandrews
Coding? There's nothing like being in the zone, nothing at all. Long periods
of intricate code-weaving, punctuated by the thrill of neurons locking into
place when you solve a problem.

But then you get noticed, acquire new responsibilities, start managing things,
running meetings, get a budget, negotiate contracts, handle staffing... and
the first thing you know you have an eight-to-five job.

------
jimlei
Should be a passion, when a developer go into "get by to pay the bills" mode
he/she should get restructured to a new project or whatever else can spark
their passion again.

Me? Passion. I work from 7 to 15 and code on hobby projects / play with new
languages/frameworks almost daily after that.

------
lettergram
If they are on HN, they probably do it for passion. I doubt people who code
only for work would be on HN on a saturday.

------
DLion
Passion first of all for me. "Choose a job you love, and you will never have
to work a day in your life."

------
eudoxus
loving coding? ... this guy!

It also pays my bills (sometimes). But it was a passion long before that.

